

Feds reviewed only one bid for Obamacare website design - 001sky
http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/2537194

======
malandrew

        CMS officials are tight-lipped about why CGI was chosen or 
        how it happened. They also refuse to say if other firms 
        competed with CGI, or if there was ever a public 
        solicitation for building Healthcare.gov, the backbone of 
        Obamacare’s problem-plagued web portal.
    

Can someone please explain to me on what grounds they are allowed to deny the
public this information?

~~~
hga
_“This is the most transparent administration in history,” Obama said...._
many, many times, e.g. [http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/283335-obam...](http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/283335-obama-this-is-the-most-transparent-administration-in-history)

More seriously, it's absolutely no surprise after the good to great job
they're said to be doing with CMS.gov and are clearly doing with Medicare.gov.
I can attest that the latter is good, albeit a bit clunky, at handling claims
presentation and Part D prescription plan selection and transmitting that to
insurance companies.

As I've said elsewhere many times, the clear responsibility for this screw-up
is with the CMS on up to the White House (including a 3+ month freeze in the
process in the run up to the 2012 election), and just recently that the site
now has a chance with CMS being replaced as the integrator by QSSI and the new
fix-it czar acknowledging reality and saying his top priority is to stop
feeding the insurance companies garbage, something no one else in the
Administration was even willing to say was a big problem.

Prior to that management change, name your Google/Facebook/Lisper/whatever
dream team ... there's no way they could have possibly won.

------
itbeho
[http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/michelle-obamas-
princeton-...](http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/michelle-obamas-princeton-
classmate-is-executive-at-company-that-built-obamacare-website/)

